# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Hardanger Fiddle Tunes

## Mandobart

Hi all.  I recently received my Northwest-influenced Hardanger Fiddle:



This is a 10 stringer, with the top strings tuned C-G-D-A-E.  I've joined the HFAA and downloaded their Sampsel Tune Book - nothing from it really grabs me (yet).  I'm new to Nordic music, so currently I play mostly Irish and Scottish tunes on it.  I'm looking for suggestions for haunting, eerie minor key tunes that really make use of drones and the sympathetic understrings.  Any ideas?  I'm a pretty good sight-reader but also like to learn by ear.  Thanks!

----------

Denman John, 

Seter, 

Simon DS

----------


## theghostis

Hi. This Hardanger fiddle/viola looks very interesting. If you take a look at the Youtube channel Ernst's Early Music Project, he plays a variety of music on a Hardanger fiddle (and many other instruments as well). Also, Inna Larsen has a site with quite a few transcriptions of tunes, some of which are played in GDAE tuning. 

If you are interested in Swedish tunes, take a look at Farmor's Brudpolska (there are a lot of transcriptions available online if you search and a great video on Youtube of a duet of the tune on baroque violins). I have a book from Schott publishing called Scandinavian Fiddle Tunes that has a good variety of mostly Swedish tunes.

----------


## Seter

I'm excited for you, I always thought they were pretty neat but my bowed instrument skills are very lacking as far as venturing into that area myself. I believe some of the Lord of the Rings soundtrack includes Hardanger fiddle, namely some of pieces played when they are in Rohan; some good hauntingly eerie parts there.

----------


## foldedpath

If I had (and could play) a Hardanger fiddle, I think I would be compelled to learn the opening theme to "Fargo" (the movie). Wikie says "_the score to Fargo is by Carter Burwell. The main musical motif is based on a Norwegian folk song called "The Lost Sheep", or natively "Den bortkomne sauen"._" 

Here's the soundtrack version, which I think is played on Hardanger? It's probably a popular enough tune that there's sheet music out for it somewhere:

----------

Mandobart, 

Simon DS

----------


## jesserules

> Hi all.  I recently received my Northwest-influenced Hardanger Fiddle:
> 
> ...  I've joined the HFAA and downloaded their Sampsel Tune Book - nothing from it really grabs me (yet).  I'm new to Nordic music, so currently I play mostly Irish and Scottish tunes on it.  I'm looking for suggestions for haunting, eerie minor key tunes that really make use of drones and the sympathetic understrings.  Any ideas?  ...


Perhaps listen to a whole bunch of Norwegian CDs and make a list of tunes you'd like to learn?

----------


## catmandu2

I still play a tune or two (on std fiddle) I remember from when I was playing trad with an elder norwegian player.  I'll see if I can dig out the names.  Also some of those tunes from vaasen sounded good on h. fdl.  

He always used to say that some of the cajun stuff I played reminded him a lot of some of his trad stuff - I think much of the droning, rather than the particular meter (mostly 2-step, waltz,..), was what he liked, so if you're into cajun fdl. maybe try some of those.

Congrats!

----------

Simon DS

----------


## mandocrucian

Start your istening with *Annbjørg Lien!*






played at a slow tempo for demonstration and then up to speed. This tune is on the _"Felefeber"_ CD (Shanachie)



Annbjorg used to play in the group *Bukkene Bruse*. This tune is on the album _The Stone Chair_ on Northside (US). One of the tunes I play on flute.

More progressive is one of my favorite Lien CDs, *Prisme* (also on Northside.)

Some of the hard-core oldtime hardingfele players can be confusing to listen to, especially if Nordic music is new to you. I would strongly suggest starting with the three CDs I've mentioned. They're all great and the tunes won't leave you wondering where the tune is.  Plenty of her stuff on YouTube to sample.

Niles H

----------

Beanzy, 

Bertram Henze, 

BJ O'Day, 

bruce.b, 

Eric Platt, 

Jean Andreasen, 

Jim Garber, 

Mandobart, 

Simon DS, 

tom.gibson

----------


## mandocrucian

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annbj%C3%B8rg_Lien
Wikipedia entry

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hi all.  I recently received my Northwest-influenced Hardanger Fiddle


Interesting... that looks pretty deep even for a viola. The proportions looks like a viol. I wonder how the sound compares to a more standard hardingfele.

I find Norwegian music much more difficult to learn in general than, say, Swedish. I also think there are subtle quarter-tones often played tho I am no expert. I did participate in a few workshops many years ago but never really owned a a real hardanger fiddle.

What find of strings is your strung with? IIRC the strings on the ones I played were thinner than standard violin strings.

----------


## catmandu2

Hey that is cool.  Do you play vertically like a viol, or in the crook of your arm?  Truly medieval, I like.  

I love all the brooding resonance of hardingfele.  But you can also take those basic reinlanders, polskas shotises and pactice ornamentation.  Even a simple tune comes to life with the right approach.  Upbeat tunes (like alegrias) are great too - after all it is a dance accompanying instrument too.   :Smile:    As with any palo, genre or form - nuance, ornamentation, phrasing, vernacular.. can be developed on simple tunes.

You might get to improvising some to bring out what you're immediately seeking.  I find that big, resonant instruments inherently enable and promote paths in extemporized playing - especially the solo idioms like trad hdgfl does.  I'm quite fond of it.  Take the meter, develop ornamentation, adapt some trad folk tune, express.  They don't don't let it into the church for nothing!   :Smile:

----------


## Mandobart

Hi Jim - yes it is a deeper body than most.  The sides are 2-3/4" deep, a full inch more than my standard violas.  Just like when I was a motorhead in high school, I find "there's no replacement for displacement"when it comes to getting that deep tone.  The body style is more like a viola d'amore, which the builder suggested.  I figured why not, I already have four other fiddles in the classic cremonese style.  Body length is about 16.5", and she's about 9.5" across the lower bout.  The fingerboard is approx. 1-1/4" wide at the nut, compared to 1" to 1-1/16" on my other violas.  Much better for 5 courses.  I use D'addario helicore long scale viola strings.  They make an E which will work on the big guns.

Although there are many hardanger tunings, the one based on "standard" violin tuning is normally tuned a whole step up (except the G string which is a B now). So low to high would be B, E, B, F#.  Since traditional hardingfele are also more lightly built the strings are lighter than standard violin strings.  I usually play with other people and opted for standard tuning.  As a result of my choice of a big deep sound box, western redcedar top, Pac NW theme and different body shape, my instrument really bears only a passing resemblance to a traditional Norwegian hardanger.  But it is just what I wanted and sounds beautiful.

Cat - I play her tucked under my chin as God intended, but with the dimensions listed above she is a handful.  Aside from playing regular tunes, scales etc. to learn my way around on this instrument, I noodle a lot, switching songs I know to minor keys, playing with drones, etc. to explore sounds.  I'm not a composer though - I'm certain everything I come up with is a derivative of something or many things I've heard/played before.

Edit:  I went with perfection pegs and they are really all that!  I can't imagine a 10 stringed fiddle without them!

----------

catmandu2

----------


## catmandu2

Much medieval era music would be suitable for hdgfl, or perhaps appropriate pieces, passages, motifs to apply to hdgfl.  I find much inspiration from the Savall ensembles, for example.  https://youtu.be/aZMsKgB3FHM

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hi Jim - yes it is a deeper body than most.  The sides are 2-3/4" deep, a full inch more than my standard violas.  Just like when I was a motorhead in high school, I find "there's no replacement for displacement"when it comes to getting that deep tone.  The body style is more like a viola d'amore, which the builder suggested.  I figured why not, I already have four other fiddles in the classic cremonese style.  Body length is about 16.5", and she's about 9.5" across the lower bout.  The fingerboard is approx. 1-1/4" wide at the nut, compared to 1" to 1-1/16" on my other violas.  Much better for 5 courses.  I use D'addario helicore long scale viola strings.  They make an E which will work on the big guns.
> 
> Edit:  I went with perfection pegs and they are really all that!  I can't imagine a 10 stringed fiddle without them!


Interesting. Any chance you could post some sound files? Who is the builder? Is there any reason to not disclose that? Do you have some larger photos? I have a 5 string viola and have (I think) Dominants on it but not sure what the E string is. Is that E for a violin?

Oh, and what do you tune the sympathetic strings to? Same as the melody strings?

I have Perfection pegs on my main fiddle and love them.

----------


## Mandobart

> Any chance you could post some sound files?


All I have for doing so is my iPhone but I plan on putting up something soon.  Currently working 12 hr nights so it'll be a little while....





> Who is the builder? Is there any reason to not disclose that? Do you have some larger photos?


Tom Jessen is the builder - you can find him at Cricket Fiddle.  I'm a very big fan of his - I have an F5 mando, A4 10 string 'dola, F4 OM and 10 string F4 'cello all built by TJ, in addition to this Hardanger Fiddle.  We have a social group for fans of his instruments here too.  He is also on Facebook, where you can follow pics of the entire build if you like.





> I have a 5 string viola and have (I think) Dominants on it but not sure what the E string is. Is that E for a violin?


The D'addario helicore E is made for long scale violas.  It probably would have too low a tension on a full scale violin.  I use the same strings on my self-modified 5-string viola.





> Oh, and what do you tune the sympathetic strings to? Same as the melody strings?


I didn't follow usual hardingfele convention here either.  I wanted to use tones that are in the scale for the majority of keys I play the most in (A, C, D, G). I also wanted to work with the understrings Tom installed without too much or too little tension.  So low to high I tuned them G-B-D'-E'-A'. So obviously G natural is not found in the A major scale, but it seems to work fine.

----------

violmando

----------


## Beanzy

Im not sure where in my wanderings I came across BlueRoseMusic website, theres a fairly high liklihood it was on the cafe here, but there is an excellent collection of tunes on there that would be worth a rummage for you. It even includes the tune Den bortkomne sauen mentioned above by Foldedpath. The tunes on there are very elegantly and clearly presented which I like a lot. Anyway a great rabbit hole to wander down.

----------

foldedpath, 

Mandobart, 

violmando

----------


## Mandobart

Well I've been cut off from YouTube now, so I can't upload any videos of my fiddle.  Whenever I try to log in to YouTube it takes me to the IT department at my daughter's college.  No videos from me in the foreseeable future, as she won't be back until Thanksgiving...

----------


## Mandobart

Okay this just in, I may have found a way to post straight from my phone.  We'll see if this works:



Of course there are some clams in there but it will give you an idea of the sound.  I actually start playing about two minutes in.

----------

catmandu2, 

michaelcj

----------


## Jim Garber

This nyckelharpa tune is pretty simple and (I think) is in C minor so it might work well for your hardanger-iola:

----------

Mandobart

----------


## catmandu2

How are you coming with finding tunes to your liking?  I found my cd of 'Women of the North' https://www.discogs.com/Various-Wiza...elease/7636577
which has some really nice selections.  Two of my favorites are waltzes that aren't terribly difficult, if you have some technique down: Havella/Old Squaw by Susanne Lendeng, and Ferdavals/Voyage Waltz by Mari Eggen; the first is duet with double bass, the latter with kantele..

----------

Mandobart

----------


## catmandu2

Oh, and there's such a sweet Myllargurens Brureslatt by Ms Lien - Niles mentioned previously.  http://annbjorglien.com/music/myllar...g-march-single

----------

Mandobart

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

This instrument doesn´t quite look like a traditional Hardingfele, but the sound is quite good! I live in the western part of Norway, with my roots in Telemark, and I know several players of the instrument. The instrument usually have 4 strings on the top and 4-5 under it. Most of the music is composed in major-like keys, but much of the traditional norwegian music does fit into the minor/major pattern. When I asked one of the greatest players about this, he answered that the instrument simply wasn´t ment for minor keys. 

The swedish Nyckelharpa has some of the same sound, but is a very different instrument when comes to playing. The music is much softer, gentler, mixed between minor and major  keys. The norwegian music is usually wild, bold, like the nature in this part of the country.

In my local library there is a collection of several thousand pieces for the instrument, many very hard to play indeed. The greatest historical player was Myllarguten, from Telemark, that even outplayed Norway´s "Paganini", Ole Bull.

The instrument is indeed alive in Norway with an unbroken chain of players back to the 17th century. Some of the old fiddles are playable today - just listen to this! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8mvq3HejzE

Thank you all for the interest in the Norwegian national instrument. Good luck!

----------

catmandu2, 

Mandobart

----------


## catmandu2

I'm still on the hunt for my instrument, and when I get it I'm going to play it in a cave just up the hill from me.  I've been wanting to haul my harps up there, but...

The modes and harmonies of the tunes, and the solo form, is what appeals to me.  I really like crooked, jagged tunes, and the heavy syncopation - I can't get away from dance tunes even though I'm not playing for dances these days.  The combination of the plaintive resonance, with the beautiful melodies, yields an evocative music.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Annbjorg used to play in the group *Bukkene Bruse*. This tune is on the album _The Stone Chair_ on Northside (US). One of the tunes I play on flute.


Thanks for the heads-up on this album (Steinstolen = The Stone Chair). There is lots of hardingfele on it, but I suspect this _Numedalshalling_ track is not a typical example for that since it features a nyckelharpa (recognizable by the church-like reverb, the straight intonation and the klicking noises).

----------


## Beanzy

I forgot to mention a great collection of Scandi tunes arranged for fiddle which I bought when first exploring this genre. 
Its arranged as melody & harmony with chord suggestions, so good for playing with friends too.

Its imaginatively titled Scandinavian Fiddle Tunes by Vicki Swan & has 73 tunes and a CD. https://uk.schott-music.com/shop/sca...-no316184.html  ( Its often discounted on places like Amazon etc) Shes actually why I started rummaging these tunes in the first place. I heard her & Johnny play locally & had a chat about her nyckleharpa & pipes & got inspired to explore more.

Especially with the Norwegian stuff I just love the slippery rhythms and interesting keys & tunings on fiddle or mandolin.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Jean Andreasen, 

Mandobart

----------


## Mandobart

Thanks everyone for the continuing suggestions!  Interesting discussion on the nyckleharpa.  I'm familiar with Olov Johansson of Väsen.  My friend TJ who built my fiddle has also built a couple nyckleharpa.

----------


## catmandu2

I managed to find a domestic made hdgfl - ready to be shipped, so I'm eagerly awaiting.

I ordered the folio that beanzy mentioned - personally I find the tunes quite nice; it's performed on nyckelharpa on an accompanying CD.

I also obtained the "Nordic Fiddler" compilation - some nice Halling tunes on that one.

----------


## catmandu2

Got my fiddle in the mail!  Here's the schottis Fran Malung out of the Vicki Swan book.  https://youtu.be/Vn0g8jLQDdw

It's wild to control!   :Smile:   Two Guts, flat fingerboard, loud.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

> https://youtu.be/Vn0g8jLQDdw


Sounds good!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

catmandu2

----------


## catmandu2

Eiee!  I just learned it's Swedish.  Well maybe swung a bit cajun it doesn't matter.  Seems like most of these are swedish tunes.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Eiee!  I just learned it's Swedish.  Well maybe swung a bit cajun it doesn't matter.  Seems like most of these are swedish tunes.


I didn't want to tell you that. Norwegian hardingfele music is even darker than Swedish and I also believe some even use quartertones and different scales. However i know at least one old time fiddler who recorded American tunes using one.

For actual hardanger music: try the *Hardanger Fiddle Association of America*. And here's a page with some *tunes transcribed*. And *some recording excerpts* to hear what it is supposed to sound like.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Mandobart

----------


## catmandu2

Aw well, I like a good schottis even if it isn't NOR.  They remind me of strathspey.  There's a lot of stuff on ytube I like.  

*Would you know of any hdgfl in Northumbria, and region?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Got my fiddle in the mail!  Here's the schottis Fran Malung out of the Vicki Swan book.  https://youtu.be/Vn0g8jLQDdw
> 
> It's wild to control!    Two Guts, flat fingerboard, loud.


It's wild to listen to - instant sound of Scandinavia. I guess you could play Klezmer music on that and it would still sound like some Halling.  :Cool:

----------


## catmandu2

Bertram, I don't know...scand fiddling is certainly idiomatic wrt rhythm, syncopation, ornamentation...  

I really like the hdgfl - it's a feisty little machine, quite loud - I'm only using the tip of my bow there.  I perform solo, so I like the volume to fill a room; armed with a box and a fiddle - it's about all I need.  I tend to stomp my clogs while playing (other styles), so I figured trad scand would be the way to go..

----------


## catmandu2

This one is Reinlander Fran Norge - https://youtu.be/fLBG0oub9dc  *gotta tame those gut strings.  I need a new bow.

Here's Kathryn Tickell talking about it -
https://youtu.be/HeYvWR8XfCc

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## mandocrucian

*Cheap way to get hardingfele effect with your fiddle or mandolin:*

Take a spare fiddle, mandolin, and/or capoed guitar and tune the strings similar to the hardingfele drones. If you have a clamp on mic-stand fiddle hanger, adjust it to a similar height to where you are playing your instrument.  Keep the drone instrument(s) fairly close to you, (even facing toward you) so the sound will begin activating those strings with sympathetic resonance.  If you are recording, put a mic on your 'drones'.

Do it in a stairwell or in the bathroom for enhanced effect!

Niles H

if you want to pick up some Norwegian, or Swedish..... https://www.duolingo.com/

----------

Jess L., 

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

Niles: That is probably how the original hardangers played it back in the day. 

For more Norwegian tunes (no guarantee that they are food for hardingfele!) try *Northern Roots* tune page. I couldn't get them to play but there is abc sheet music which you can convert to standard notation.

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## Mandobart

> *Cheap way to get hardingfele effect with your fiddle or mandolin:*
> 
> Take a spare fiddle, mandolin, and/or capoed guitar and tune the strings similar to the hardingfele drones. If you have a clamp on mic-stand fiddle hanger, adjust it to a similar height to where you are playing your instrument.  Keep the drone instrument(s) fairly close to you, (even facing toward you) so the sound will begin activating those strings with sympathetic resonance.  If you are recording, put a mic on your 'drones'.
> 
> Do it in a stairwell or in the bathroom for enhanced effect!
> 
> Niles H


I kind of get that effect in my finished basement music room - 20 instruments hanging from the walls and tile floor.

----------


## catmandu2

Ah!  I love it.  Taken a few days to get comfortable with it.  It's like a supercharged fiddle - only 30 cm SL, but with a very nice, sparkling tone.  I can lay supine in bed with my elbows resting and play with just my wrist - perfect for old men.  Super-lightweight - I never knew my instrument's woods to be so translucent.

----------


## Jim Garber

For a case try Lark in the Morning. They carry Chinese-made HFs and might have cases to fit yours. Otherwise maybe try contacting HFAA and see if they know a source.

----------


## catmandu2

Ya the gal at HFAA said that she just modifies a violin case.  Which is what I'm about to do.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Ah!  I love it.  Taken a few days to get comfortable with it.  It's like a supercharged fiddle - only 30 cm SL, but with a very nice, sparkling tone.  I can lay supine in bed with my elbows resting and play with just my wrist - perfect for old men.  Super-lightweight - I never knew my instrument's woods to be so translucent.


I think we're witnessinng a true love affair here. It's not translucent, it's sheer.
The whole instrument is far from being uptight.
I remember my astonishment at first sight of a hardingfele that I could see the soundpost from outside.

----------


## catmandu2

Ya.  And the usual problem ensues...since being back on fiddle the past two months, I haven't touched my other instruments..

*Otoh, this hdgfl is going to help keep me from buying the dilruba I've been thinking of getting the past 5 years..

----------


## Eric Platt

> Niles: That is probably how the original hardangers played it back in the day. 
> 
> For more Norwegian tunes (no guarantee that they are food for hardingfele!) try *Northern Roots* tune page. I couldn't get them to play but there is abc sheet music which you can convert to standard notation.


The sound files haven't worked for a while. They've been trying to get it fixed. They don't have any active hardangers in the group. But I think one or two of the fiddlers does have one at home. While they are not all "allspel" (common) they are a pretty good representation of what is played at Scandinavian and US festivals these days. 

Full disclosure - I practice and perform with the group when I can. And have done so for the past couple years.

BTW, good recordings. Nice deep tone. Very different than the hardingfele I usually hear around here. Although the more modern versions are getting more bass.

----------

catmandu2

----------


## catmandu2

Eric, I was listening to your group recording with nyckelharpa - inspired me to try something different.  This is very rough-sounding, but I thought to record it to document the tune in case I forget it - it's from a compilation CD I was listening to a couple of years ago, of which I have no idea its current whereabouts!  (Ferdavals/Voyage Waltz by Mari Eggen)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4t6_uXobLo

*I've seen a bit of that low fiddling like that on ytube...until I get round to obtaining a chin rest...I'm really bad about gear that way.  I was going to scavenge one from an extra fiddle I see once a week, but forgot it yesterday.  It's difficult to keep the thing from rotating axially though..

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## catmandu2

Argh.  I like the fiddle under the chin - rest or not.  Here's the tune, or what I can remember of it..  https://youtu.be/6gaaUhmkINo

----------

Eric Platt

----------


## Jean Andreasen

Annbjørn Lien recorded The Lost Sheep on her album Felefeber if Im not mistaken...

----------

Mandobart

----------


## catmandu2

I started into more fiddling again a couple of weeks ago - since having been primarily occupied  with cumbia, Brazilian, and even a mandolin or two all spring..  But I started with that springar Annbjorn posted.  Then I saw that Bernt Balchen has posted several and the Hopparen is very nice.  I'm going to learn that Fanten that several players have posted, next.

It's been a lovely couple of weeks getting back on fiddle!

----------


## catmandu2

I haven't yet connected with anyone (about hdfl) on the couple of fiddle forums, so hoping for suggestions here..? 

I still havent acquired a new bow, and the one I have feels entirely too heavy for this lightweight fiddle.  Also, I'm unaware of more details about my strings: the two lowers are gut, which tend to be a lot squeekier!  Is there anything, generally, I should consider in a bow hair for gut and steel?

Here's the Hopperen - not as smooth as Bernt Balchen yet  :Smile:  - apologies for the squeeks!   https://youtu.be/_d6AKMB4mTA

*Oh, I should say - holding the bow lighter definitely helps - but here I've loosened the hair to reduce squeeking, so my wrist is firm here to bear the weight.  I normally play much looser.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I haven't yet connected with anyone (about hdfl) on the couple of fiddle forums, so hoping for suggestions here..? 
> 
> I still havent acquired a new bow, and the one I have feels entirely too heavy for this lightweight fiddle.  Also, I'm unaware of more details about my strings: the two lowers are gut, which tend to be a lot squeekier!  Is there anything, generally, I should consider in a bow hair for gut and steel?
> 
> Here's the Hopperen - not as smooth as Bernt Balchen yet  - apologies for the squeeks!   https://youtu.be/_d6AKMB4mTA
> 
> *Oh, I should say - holding the bow lighter definitely helps - but here I've loosened the hair to reduce squeeking, so my wrist is firm here to bear the weight.  I normally play much looser.


For gut strings. here's a general article on *how to approach playing gut strings on standard violins*. This might be the key: "Are there any technical tricks to using gut? Yes. I clearly remember the first time I picked up an instrument with uncovered gut strings – I could hardly make a sound. It’s important to draw the bow rather than dig it in. Too much pressure with the first finger on the bow just dampens the sound, and can even stop it altogether."

As for a bow, it looks like *Benedicte Maurseth* plays with what looks like a baroque violin bow here. You might try a some lighter standard violin bows. Or, if you want to try something even stranger, an *Incredibow*. A fiddle-playing friend of mine uses one for his main bow. I tried it and hated it but maybe for this it would work better than your too-heavy bow. I think they are pretty inexpensive compared to standard violin bows, or at least decent ones.

BTW catmandu: where was your hardanger fiddle made? You said domestic. What country?

----------

catmandu2

----------


## catmandu2

Thanks for the links.  Ya, I have an old worn-out lightweight bow that's closer to a baroque style, that'll prbly work better.  And the (forefinger) hold, a la Bernt Balchen, works quite well for the touch - I'll probably go with that as well..  I was trying to make as much as possible of my std fiddle technique work.  But it calls for some specific technique.

My fdl was made in sothern Cal.

----------


## Jim Garber

Who was the maker of your hardanger fiddle? Is this person still making them. I know there are a few makers in the US. Just curious. I always wanted to get one.

----------


## Gunnar

Wasn't it Tom Jessen?

----------


## Jim Garber

> Wasn't it Tom Jessen?


No, that was the maker of the OP’s hardanger viola. Jesse lives in Minnesota.

----------


## catmandu2

Chap by the name of Owen - unfortunately I dont recall his full name.  It was a random ebay find.

----------


## catmandu2

So this ratty old lightweight bow does better on guts/worse on metal..  https://youtu.be/UBJuyYIvflg

----------


## Jim Garber

> Chap by the name of Owen - unfortunately I dont recall his full name.  It was a random ebay find.


Is this one yours?

----------


## catmandu2

What's my fiddle doing on someone else's bed!?   :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

> What's my fiddle doing on someone else's bed!?


That must be Owen's bed. And I think this is a video of Owen playing a decidedly un-hardanger fiddle tune:

----------


## catmandu2

That was a "professional fiddler" he had demo it.

Btw, I asked him why he was selling it.  He replied, " To build more.."  So, maybe he'll have another ready soon.

Back to tunes.  I came across my old copy of the Lindley/Kaiser compilation "Sweet Sunny North,"  on which there are several nice tunes.  Here's one I might learn next:  https://youtu.be/heluFpbTRGE

----------


## Jim Garber

> Back to tunes.  I came across my old copy of the Lindley/Kaiser compilation "Sweet Sunny North,"  on which there are several nice tunes.  Here's one I might learn next:  https://youtu.be/heluFpbTRGE


I think I have those two CDs somewhere in my piles. I liked their Madagascar music adventure, too. That tune you likn to is mesmerizing.

----------


## catmandu2

Ya, and vol. II (also available on YT) is chock-full of good tunes.

I love how much sound these small fiddles produce, and with an economy of motion..  I learned this version of Fanten most recently: https://youtu.be/GJx_mrpXHmA

----------


## Jim Garber

I love Patrik Andersson's bowing on that tune. For convenience:

----------

catmandu2, 

Gunnar

----------


## Jim Garber

I love this tune by Patrik especially with those harmonics. I was just listening to an Mississippi tune called "Farewell Whiskey" played by John Hatcher that has similar haunting harmonics.

----------


## catmandu2

> I love Patrik Andersson's bowing on that..


Yep, that is what I'm working on.   :Smile:

----------


## catmandu2

> I love this tune by Patrik especially with those harmonics...


Ya, that stuff is great.  That piece by caoimhin o'rallagheigh (I posted here years ago) has a similar bit of melody..  The instrument can be so subtle.. 
https://youtu.be/R48lXNaeT00

... https://youtu.be/LhQhtwV7QoE

Btw, some Bernt Balchen..  https://youtu.be/O4Wbb9Jmnpg

----------


## Gunnar

Dang! Y'all are making me want one!  :Crying:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Jim Garber

> Btw, some Bernt Balchen..  https://youtu.be/O4Wbb9Jmnpg


In that tune it sounds like he is playing quartertones...

----------


## catmandu2

The music and Halvard Bjorgum:  https://youtu.be/A9rTBFeqo8g

----------


## catmandu2

Im at my laptop today, so can put up vids..

----------

Beanzy

----------


## catmandu2

Nevermind...I stuck it over on the fiddle forum.

----------


## catmandu2

Btw, that's the forum _here_ https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...514&do=discuss  (_our_ fiddle group).

I've been playing hdgfl more lately.  There's a lot of snow and trees and nature that inspire me.

----------


## Beanzy

I find I turn to the music with the season change. I love the cascading flow of the Hardanger styles in the winter.

----------


## catmandu2

Me as well Beanzy.  I live in the snowy north country and the hdgfl music is the perfect complement to a day of skiing in the woods - although ornaments are difficult with frozen fingers!

----------

